# Brandon, FL Baby Female Bicolor



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

There is a Baby Girl, maybe 4 months old, at Animal Services. She looks like she's going to be a Bi-color with the dark tarheels. Her ears are still a little flopped, but you can see at the base where they are trying to stand. She's listed as a mix, but she lots pure to me. Seems very sweet. I tried to get a picture but every picture I took was either a blur or her tail. She moves a lot!

Hillsborough County Animal Services Cage 178


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Poor baby. I'm sure she'll be picked up quickly.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Don't count on it. Florida has been one of the states hit hardest by the housing debecal & foreclosures. Times are tough.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Is there a pic?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

any news?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I believe she has an application on her. I will double check tomorrow to see if it has gone through.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope she gets a wonderful home!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Is this the place off of Falkenburg? I may go check her out..


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, that is the place.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

